# DIY Bloopers



## GregF (26/5/17)

There are quite a few of us in this DIY community and I am pretty sure there have been some unfortunate mishaps. Don't be shy to share your mistakes, let us laugh at you as well instead of you laughing at yourself.

My contribution.....
The scale I have has two plastic see through covers, one over the steel weighing platform and one over the entire scale. One fine day in my enthusiasm to get mixing I forgot to take the second cover off. I must have filled up about half my newly created bottle with nic before I realised why the scale was not moving.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/5/17)

I mixed an Apple pie recipe recently which calls for FA Caramel. 

So, I have 2 bottles of FA caramel - one with those stupid white drippers built in and one without...The recipe called for 0.2g caramel so I grabbed the caramel, unscrewed the lid and turned the bottle upside down (as that is how you do it with a dripper) expecting to wait for the first drop to appear... You guessed it, I took the bottled without the dripped and proceeded to pour the entire bottle of caramel into my mix! I already added nic, PG, and 3 or 4 other flavours - topped with about 8mls of caramel!

Eish...the joys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Cespian (26/5/17)

TFA Honey
TFA Menthol at 5%
Stabbing myself with needles
Cant remember if I added a concentrate to the mix already
"Adapt Recipe" on ELR defaults nic to 6mg...
Thinking smell = taste
Small tamper seal ring on concentrate bottle falling into mixing bottle

Ive done a lot more "idiotic" things where DIY is concerned, like chucking the mixed product in the bin instead of the syringes and paper towels, and rubbing my eyes after mixing... But I will stop right here before someone sends me to a special needs place.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## craigb (26/5/17)

I have now started to get in the habit of labeling everything properly. I used to be... Lazy... I that dept.

I had mixed up a 50ml bottle of menthol crystals with pg. This is serious menthol concentrate. I also keep plain pg in a 50 ml bottle because I never use much of it. 

One day I decided to experiment with 40%pg mixes. Pulled all the bottles I needed out the cupboard, but didn't check if the 50ml was menthol or pg.

Mixed about 5 10ml bottles of various creative creations, sealed them up and put them away to settle. 

A few days later I got a glimpse of hell. 

Im not sure what exact percentage the final products were of menthol but it had to have been over 15%. Even @Silver would've been a bit cross-eyed after that first hit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Christos (26/5/17)

craigb said:


> I have now started to get in the habit of labeling everything properly. I used to be... Lazy... I that dept.
> 
> I had mixed up a 50ml bottle of menthol crystals with pg. This is serious menthol concentrate. I also keep plain pg in a 50 ml bottle because I never use much of it.
> 
> ...


I think @Silver would probably say It needs a touch more menthol...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## craigb (26/5/17)

Christos said:


> I think @Silver would probably say It needs a touch more menthol...


And when @Silver sees he has been mentioned in the DIY section, he probably knows why by now. 

We should actually make a rating system for menthol. "I like my menthol at 0.2 on the @Silver scale"

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (26/5/17)

craigb said:


> And when @Silver sees he has been mentioned in the DIY section, he probably knows why by now.
> 
> We should actually make a rating system for menthol. "I like my menthol at 0.2 on the @Silver scale"


Don't forget the @Silver nicotine overdose percentage scale.

Right now I'm on 0.8 of the silver silver scale

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## spiv (26/5/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I mixed an Apple pie recipe recently which calls for FA Caramel.
> 
> So, I have 2 bottles of FA caramel - one with those stupid white drippers built in and one without...The recipe called for 0.2g caramel so I grabbed the caramel, unscrewed the lid and turned the bottle upside down (as that is how you do it with a dripper) expecting to wait for the first drop to appear... You guessed it, I took the bottled without the dripped and proceeded to pour the entire bottle of caramel into my mix! I already added nic, PG, and 3 or 4 other flavours - topped with about 8mls of caramel!
> 
> Eish...the joys!



Just add 40x all the other ingredients to level it out  easy

Reactions: Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## AndreH (26/5/17)

FLV Red Hot Cinnamon at 12%.... nough said

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (26/5/17)

Silver Silver scale

Lol @craigb and @Christos 
I chuckled a lot

By the way, am now in Elgin
I have a bottle of menthol concentrate here at the guest house

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie (26/5/17)

Made 5x 35ml bottles juice all called for VBIC and I always sub with Capella because I cannot stand the TPA one. Made last bottle and realized I order by mistake TPA VBIC. Will let it steep for 2 year's before I test.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## spiv (26/5/17)

Dolfie said:


> Made 5x 35ml bottles juice all called for VBIC and I always sub with Capella because I cannot stand the TPA one. Made last bottle and realized I order by mistake TPA VBIC. Will let it steep for 2 year's before I test.



I also sub TFA VBIC for Cap's version because I get that pepper from TFAs.

This one wasn't such a bad mess up... I made some Rhodonite and the recipe called for INW Raspberry. So off I went to order it and I saw Malina and Wera. Very confused, I figured I'll flip a coin. In the end I mixed 300ml Rhodonite with the wrong Raspberry, which my wife messed up even more by waking up and proceeding to unloading half a can of Tabard on herself about half a meter from where I was mixing. 
Still tastes good though.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/5/17)

Spilling substantial amount of nic on your hand with your 1st DIY thinking nic absorbing through skin is a bs story only finding yourself 10 min later lying on the couch with the room spinning

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sheryl (1/8/17)

I mixed CGD (Night Shift clone) and I was warned my coils would not agree.
So I'm burning through a pre-made coil every 3 days with this mix. Is CAP Chocolate Glazed Donut really that hectic on coils, or could it be the PG/VG ratio as well? 

I get a burnt taste every four or so vapes, then it seems ok for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (1/8/17)

PG and VG shouldn't do anything to your coils. But there are some concentrates that are coil killers. Some chocolates, some coffees, sweeteners, FW Salted Caramel, etc. I tend to use these sparingly, if ever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Soutie (1/8/17)

CGD is a bit of a coil killer, as Rich mentioned chocolate vapes seem to be some of the worst for gunking coils.

The dry hit every few puffs especially when chain vaping i would put down to high VG if it happens even on a new coil. if it happens only when the coil gets older it could be the 'gunk' getting a bit of a burn on the odd occasion, this is typical when running a coil gunker on higher power.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sheryl (1/8/17)

My Vape is attached to my lips CONSTANTLY. I've been nicknamed "groenie die draak" in the office because I've got clouds around me all the time. 
Maybe I vape too much? Chain-vaper

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (1/8/17)

Cap CGD is being reformulated so maybe the new one will be better on coils. And maybe even taste better too. Cap NY Cheesecake is also being reformulated. So that might kill not only Simply Cannoli but almost every other cannoli on the market too. Goldfish's and Aron's Cannoli both use Cap NYCC, as does Tootall's Lemon Meringue Cannoli.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (1/8/17)

RichJB said:


> Cap CGD is being reformulated so maybe the new one will be better on coils. And maybe even taste better too. Cap NY Cheesecake is also being reformulated. So that might kill not only Simply Cannoli but almost every other cannoli on the market too. Goldfish's and Aron's Cannoli both use Cap NYCC, as does Tootall's Lemon Meringue Cannoli.


Oh hell, didn't know about NYCC's reformulation.
Wish they'd do something about normal glazed doughnut though. It tastes like it belongs in an Axe commercial. As the Axe.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (1/8/17)

There's a bunch of new cheesecakes on the market - PUR, OOO, Flv - so maybe one of them will sub. Or maybe the new Cap one will still be good. I certainly hope so, I would hate to drop the cannolis from my rotation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dooky (31/8/17)

Was mixing 3 batches of wintergreen + polarblast... 1st the nic, then the concentrates, then the PG and top them up with VG to 30ml's... as I finish toping up the last one, I realise it topped them all up with nic .

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance (31/8/17)

@Dooky , somehow I can not bring myself to giving that post a "like" or "winner" rating. Ouch man, I would need counseling after something like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (31/8/17)

Dooky said:


> Was mixing 3 batches of wintergreen + polarblast... 1st the nic, then the concentrates, then the PG and top them up with VG to 30ml's... as I finish toping up the last one, I realise it topped them all up with nic .




Eina

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GregF (31/8/17)

Dooky said:


> Was mixing 3 batches of wintergreen + polarblast... 1st the nic, then the concentrates, then the PG and top them up with VG to 30ml's... as I finish toping up the last one, I realise it topped them all up with nic .


I rated it funny because there is no ooooooooo button.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dooky (31/8/17)

Besides the ~90ml's wasted nic, just glad I noticed and didn't try vape it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## RichJB (31/8/17)

I suppose you could keep the bottles as nic, use them to make the same juice, then adjust accordingly. If it was a 70/30 mix, you will have around 80% nic in your spoiled mixes. So you would use 1.25x as much nic in future mixes to get to your normal nic level. Then reduce the flavour to around 90% of what it normally is in that mix, to make up for the flavour already in the 'nic'. Also reduce PG somewhat as you already have some in the 'nic'. It wouldn't be exact but would be close to what the juice normally is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/9/17)

The amount of times I have added 1.6% of a flavour instead of 0.16% is too many to count. Same with the amount of times I have, in haste, started adding a flavour without resetting the scale after adding the previous flavour. But the one which irritated me the most was when I added a flavour, it was in a glass bottle without a dripper and me, all Superman like, decided to throw it directly into the mix, and I messed more of the concentrate down the side of the bottle I was trying to throw it into than actually into the bottle. If that was not enough, I then took a damp cloth and wiped my scale clean, but alas I seem to use too much force which then had it show 'ERR' and lose the grams on which I was, so I had no idea whether I added 0.10ml or 0.20ml and if you work with a flavour like FA Guava... that is an important thing to know.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Glytch (1/9/17)

My calculator lists concentrates on a recipe from highest percentage to least. First few for a 100ml mix are 2g so I start squeezing away happily with the first one being a good hard squeeze of at least 0.5g. three good squeezes and then I slow down. I get into a pattern and you can imagine what happens when I get to the 0.5% concentrates. Give a good first squeeze and.... Oh shit... I over squeezed.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/9/17)

Bacon. Anything with bacon concentrate is train wreck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/9/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Bacon. Anything with bacon concentrate is train wreck



I actually mixed up a CLY mix about a month ago using their new flavours, Bacon, Biltong and Avocado. Not to nauseate myself too much I decided to add some Banana and a few other things to make a Bacon, Biltong, Avo and Banana 'burger' type vape. I was petrified of trying it, but I promised Geoff I would, so I did. And it was not all bad to be honest. Look, when I opened the bottle and smelled it, all fears returned, but then I tried it and it was, well, okay. The banana and avo took over a bit so did not get much bacon or biltong, even though the former was added at 2% and the banana and avo at 1% each. Not something I will vape a full tank of, but I've had worse. Got me curious though and remaking the recipe but adding more bacon and biltong this time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## GregF (4/9/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> I actually mixed up a CLY mix about a month ago using their new flavours, Bacon, Biltong and Avocado. Not to nauseate myself too much I decided to add some Banana and a few other things to make a Bacon, Biltong, Avo and Banana 'burger' type vape. I was petrified of trying it, but I promised Geoff I would, so I did. And it was not all bad to be honest. Look, when I opened the bottle and smelled it, all fears returned, but then I tried it and it was, well, okay. The banana and avo took over a bit so did not get much bacon or biltong, even though the former was added at 2% and the banana and avo at 1% each. Not something I will vape a full tank of, but I've had worse. Got me curious though and remaking the recipe but adding more bacon and biltong this time.


You are a brave man

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/9/17)

So this happened this weekend. Mixing up a storm, made about 16 different recipes, a few of them utilising the same flavour which happens to be ZAC Ice Cream. Now before I start mixing I always make sure I have enough of the relevant flavour I need for all my recipes as it has happened before that I run out of a flavour halfway through a recipe. And I checked, I really did, but apparently not well enough. I was mixing away all happily when I finished my bottle of ZAC Ice Cream, but that's not a problem as I have another one. Pick up the bottle, about to throw in and pause.... This is not ZAC Ice Cream, this is CAP IRISH CREAM. Look frantically. Nope, I am out of ZAC Ice Cream... Time to visit Blckvapour again... 

Please tell me I am not alone with these things.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## GregF (4/9/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> So this happened this weekend. Mixing up a storm, made about 16 different recipes, a few of them utilising the same flavour which happens to be ZAC Ice Cream. Now before I start mixing I always make sure I have enough of the relevant flavour I need for all my recipes as it has happened before that I run out of a flavour halfway through a recipe. And I checked, I really did, but apparently not well enough. I was mixing away all happily when I finished my bottle of ZAC Ice Cream, but that's not a problem as I have another one. Pick up the bottle, about to throw in and pause.... This is not ZAC Ice Cream, this is CAP IRISH CREAM. Look frantically. Nope, I am out of ZAC Ice Cream... Time to visit Blckvapour again...
> 
> Please tell me I am not alone with these things.


Nope, you not the only one. I must admit though that it has gotten better since I have been using JuiceCalculator and tracking my levels.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/9/17)

GregF said:


> Nope, you not the only one. I must admit though that it has gotten better since I have been using JuiceCalculator and tracking my levels.



Alas, I use exactly the same calculator, but I must admit that I am terrible at tracking my levels in it. Love this calculator, the only and I mean, _the only _thing I have against it is that you cannot search within your ingredients. E.g. if I was to look for a 'cream' to confirm what I have and what I may want, I cannot insert it in a search string and find all creams currently in my stock pile. Contemplating renaming them all to things like "Cream, Sweet" and "Cream, Catalan", etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (4/9/17)

@ivc_mixer maybe put in a suggestion here for @HotRod19579 when he does an update.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (4/9/17)

So I made a bit of an oopsie today. I was refilling 2 of my favorite advs in their 30ml bottles from the 100ml bottles I mix them in.

Both bottles where about 10% full and I topped the one up to the brim, picked up the next 100ml bottle and caught a glimpse of the label and thought "didn't I just fill this one up?"

To my horror I realized I topped up my Apple-Bacco with my Tribeca clone

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (4/9/17)

Just when I thought I paid my due's and learned from my mistakes I had to go tertiary on myself.

Spent the weekend restoring the old homestead so last night, tired and without any real motivation quickly mixed 400ml of my ADV in a 500ml ex VG bottle. I usually switch the scale on with the empty bottle in place and then go with the small ingredients first and fill up with VG last, but this time, not thinking, I just did the recipe from the top. Nic, PG, VG, and so forth. So I get to my last ingredient, needed to add 24.864mg and after about two good squirts the freaking scale shows ERR something. I exceeded the 500g weight limit. 

Not to bad a blooper and I estimated another two squirts would do the trick. My OCD however is in overdrive. I'm one of those blokes that even with this large a mix, insists on exact quantities. If it says 14.126g then I will allow 14.13 but that is the limit of my allowance.

Could have been worse I guess.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (4/9/17)

Raindance said:


> Just when I thought I paid my due's and learned from my mistakes I had to go tertiary on myself.
> 
> Spent the weekend restoring the old homestead so last night, tired and without any real motivation quickly mixed 400ml of my ADV in a 500ml ex VG bottle. I usually switch the scale on with the empty bottle in place and then go with the small ingredients first and fill up with VG last, but this time, not thinking, I just did the recipe from the top. Nic, PG, VG, and so forth. So I get to my last ingredient, needed to add 24.864mg and after about two good squirts the freaking scale shows ERR something. I exceeded the 500g weight limit.
> 
> ...


Lol, I am sure the juice will be perfect. Do I remember correctly that your ADV is a banana and peanut butter? Point us to the recipe please? Not my profile at all, but one must always be prepared to try the different.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (4/9/17)

Andre said:


> Lol, I am sure the juice will be perfect. Do I remember correctly that your ADV is a banana and peanut butter? Point us to the recipe please? Not my profile at all, but one must always be prepared to try the different.





It is posted somewhere under the DIY stuff as well. Was easier to just do a print screen. I see its time to place an order...

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/9/17)

I wish I could vape banana as there are so many nice recipes out there... Alas, it gives me terrible post nasal drip and then I end off with this salty taste in my mouth which effects everything I eat or drink. Have you tried salty Coke? Not nice....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Talha Vachiat (5/9/17)

The first time I made a flavor??? I didn't know about recipes and percentages so I just used the calculator and put everything in but left the concentrate for last... 

When I finally decided to make a chocolate flavor... I put 20% chocolate...

I shook it up and smoked it immediately...  can you imagine what it tastes like??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/9/17)

Talha Vachiat said:


> can you imagine what it tastes like???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like chocolate?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Talha Vachiat (5/9/17)

Like bitter bitter 100% dark chocolate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sideshowruki (5/9/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Bacon. Anything with bacon concentrate is train wreck


I actually have something in mind for this, with jack daniels and honey...



But it might end up in this very thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (5/9/17)

Cespian said:


> TFA Honey
> TFA Menthol at 5%
> Stabbing myself with needles
> Cant remember if I added a concentrate to the mix already
> ...


My fails are:

Made a blueberry ice cream and thought it would be a good idea to add spearmint 
Tried substituting kettle corn for popcorn in a caramel popcorn mix
Adding 4% spearmint to a strawberry and lemonade mix 
Accidentally squirting FW grape soda into the open 500ml VG bottle instead of the mixing bottle

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (5/9/17)

sideshowruki said:


> I actually have something in mind for this, with jack daniels and honey...
> 
> 
> 
> But it might end up in this very thread


Go ahead! Make my day! Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/9/17)

Soutie said:


> CGD is a bit of a coil killer, as Rich mentioned chocolate vapes seem to be some of the worst for gunking coils.



I've recently started using FA Cocoa - much gentler on the coils and far more authentic tasting. I turn down the watts a bit and this helps not to burn the cocoa, and coils...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (14/2/18)

Made something with black cherry and Bavarian cream. Horrible horrible! 

I donated it to NASA and I believe they used it to power the last space shuttle.

Oh well, will try and mix some AVGAS next time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/2/18)

Almost mixed all my recipes at 70/30 PG/VG on Sat.... I shudder at the thought of the throat hit that would of ensued ... although they would of made great smelling microscopic crack indicators

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (14/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Almost mixed all my recipes at 70/30 PG/VG on Sat.... I shudder at the thought of the throat hit that would of ensued ... although they would of made great smelling microscopic crack indicators


Once mixed one with 100% pg. Was in thought and didnt look so mixed with the pg bottle twice. Was horrible to say the least.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (14/2/18)

A friend asked me if I can make a bourbon RY4 mix. I'm a diy'er, I can do anything. 

After a week steep had a toot. It literally tested my gag reflexes. Worst tasts I could imagine. Luckily it was only 10ml. 

Decided to let it steep longer. But I think it will steep for a long time still.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/2/18)

Adephi said:


> Once mixed one with 100% pg. Was in thought and didnt look so mixed with the pg bottle twice. Was horrible to say the least.


Must of wicked magically though !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (14/2/18)

been dying to do a stand alone mix of Soho at 12%, even collected my own order from Blck today. Get home set up to mix, then realize I only purchased 10ml's of the bloody concentrate 

what a boob, I mean noob !

oh well 10% mix it was !

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/2/18)

vicTor said:


> been dying to do a stand alone mix of Soho at 12%, even collected my own order from Blck today. Get home set up to mix, then realize I only purchased 10ml's of the bloody concentrate
> 
> what a boob, I mean noob !
> 
> oh well 10% mix it was !



Wish I new I could collect and just my luck I placed an order today and not see soho on their site  did you pay before hand??.... though I'll only be saving like R5 after petrol is taken into account 

Well next

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (15/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Wish I new I could collect and just my luck I placed an order today and not see soho on their site  did you pay before hand??.... though I'll only be saving like R5 after petrol is taken into account
> 
> Well next



well, turns out Blck are situated right where I have to drive past once or twice a week, actually been passing them for months without even knowing they are there, as always placed the order online, but then I discovered where they are after a glitch on the EFT payment I did and had to call them. Friendly as hell bunch !

I believe you can pay beforehand but have to get some kind of self collect code or something

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KUDU (26/2/18)

Reading @GregF opening this thead just now. Eureka!! My first mix kicked like a Mule. (still tried to fix it as of today).Now I know why: I never opened the scale cover.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (28/2/18)

Not really a mixing blooper but just paid for my order to realise I forgot one concentrate .... luckily I've arranged collection so will phone tomorrow and see if I can add it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/6/18)

Ladies and gentlemen... always inspect your bottles before mixing.... think pg will be dripping out of my scale for the next three months  luckily I ordered an extra bottle

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## craigb (9/6/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Ladies and gentlemen... always inspect your bottles before mixing.... think pg will be dripping out of my scale for the next three months  luckily I ordered an extra bottle
> 
> View attachment 134821


I bet the swearing will be echoing around the corridors for the next three months too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/6/18)

craigb said:


> I bet the swearing will be echoing around the corridors for the next three months too.



Think the neighbors toddler learnt a few new words today

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/18)

Cespian said:


> Small tamper seal ring on concentrate bottle falling into mixing bottle


Why on earth can't they stay put or come off with the cap ???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (9/6/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Ladies and gentlemen... always inspect your bottles before mixing.... think pg will be dripping out of my scale for the next three months  luckily I ordered an extra bottle
> 
> View attachment 134821


Get yourself one of these. You wil never have a leaking bottle again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (9/6/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Why on earth can't they stay put or come off with the cap ???


Start collecting them and I promise you it won't happen again. Lol, it used to drive me insane.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Start collecting them and I promise you it won't happen again. Lol, it used to drive me insane.



It has become routine for me to check when I start a mix - I learned very quickly that the rings don't dissolved in the juice 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Steyn777 (10/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> It has become routine for me to check when I start a mix - I learned very quickly that the rings don't dissolved in the juice
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I have been lucky enough never to have had 1 fall into a mix, but for some reason, it used to give me a damn fright when it did fall. Like a fright you get when the bread pops out of the toaster.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (10/6/18)

I don't mind the rings on concentrate bottles because at least I can slip them off. I bought some aromatherapy bottles from West Pack the other day. They come with a dropper and a sealing ring built into the cap. When you screw the cap on, it seats the dropper attachment and the ring. The dropper isn't a problem, just lever it out with your nail or a screwdriver. But the ring stays in place, it is seated under a glass lip in the bottle neck and it would require a hacksaw to remove it. It's not a problem, it's not going to fall off and it doesn't get in the way of anything. But, conditioned as I am against rings on concentrate bottles, I hate unscrewing a cap and seeing a ring around the neck of the bottle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/6/18)

RichJB said:


> I don't mind the rings on concentrate bottles because at least I can slip them off. I bought some aromatherapy bottles from West Pack the other day. They come with a dropper and a sealing ring built into the cap. When you screw the cap on, it seats the dropper attachment and the ring. The dropper isn't a problem, just lever it out with your nail or a screwdriver. But the ring stays in place, it is seated under a glass lip in the bottle neck and it would require a hacksaw to remove it. It's not a problem, it's not going to fall off and it doesn't get in the way of anything. But, conditioned as I am against rings on concentrate bottles, I hate unscrewing a cap and seeing a ring around the neck of the bottle.
> 
> View attachment 134875



I hate it even more to see said ring in my mixing beaker 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------

